# Lawrenceville Ga. M 2 yr old WGSD Pen # 114 PTS Date 12/17/2010



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This guy only has until tomorrow morning. He had a hold on him, but they did not show. Now the shelter is saying he has to go by morning.  Can anyone please help him? He is a really nice boy. Only 2 yrs young! 
If you can help, please call Officer Chris Hughes at 678 245 2447.
The shelter is located at:
884 Winder Highway in Lawrenceville GA
Main shelter phone number is:
770.339.3200
If you call the main phone number, please dial a 0 when the recording starts. This will get you a live person.
Pull help for approved out of state rescues...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

The shelter staff says this guy is really sweet-- CPR can assist with pulling him if a rescue can commit to him.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

BUMP! This sweet guy doesn't have much time. I'm in TX or I'd go get him.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pilots'n paws*

Don't forget about calling PILOTS'N PAWS------------------THEY OFFER TRANSPORT TO JUST ABOUT EVERYWHERE !! HAVE SOMEONE LOCAL PULL AND EVAL, HAVE A RESCUE APPROVE YOUR HOME, AND IT"S EASY TO WORK WITH THE TRANSPORT.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This young fellow hit the jackpot! He will be headed to Echo. Big thanks to Carla (Canine Pet Rescue) for getting him to safety and Terry (Echo) for taking him into your rescue. :happyboogie:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He looks like my Long Bow!! Oh my heart melted for that guy, I'm glad he is out of danger... <3


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

lakota757 said:


> This young fellow hit the jackpot! He will be headed to Echo. Big thanks to Carla (Canine Pet Rescue) for getting him to safety and Terry (Echo) for taking him into your rescue. :happyboogie:


 

So happy to hear this!!! Great job


----------

